# gwenview-4.4.5 raw

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

Ich habe einige Fotos im raw-Format. Die wollte ich nach geraumer Zeit wieder ansehen. Geht nicht. Me. konnte ich das vor geraumer Zeit mit gwenview noch.

http://www.gentooforum.de/index.php?form=ThreadAdd&boardID=38

----------

## firefly

kipi-plugins installiert?

----------

## flammenflitzer

ja

```
[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkipi-4.4.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/kipi-plugins-1.2.0-r2  USE="(-aqua) calendar cdr crypt -debug expoblending imagemagick ipod (-kdeenablefinal) mjpeg opengl redeyes scanner" LINGUAS="-ar -be -ca -cs -da de -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -hi -hne -is -it -ja -km -lt -lv -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB                    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/gwenview-4.4.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug handbook (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) kipi semantic-desktop" 0 kB  
```

Ob das an imagemagick als Abhängigkeit von kipi-plugins liegt. Oder kann gwenview gar kein raw-Format?

----------

